# Blaupunkt 200-watt audio system



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

Is the Blaupunkt 200-watt audio system that bad?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Sound wise it's OK. It seems to turn itself down so as not to blow the speakers out. When listening to a song,the volume will lower itself,so I will turn the radio off,then back on and it's loud again(for about 3 seconds) The Monsoon that came with my 99 Firebird was way better sounding.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

The Mach sound system in the Mustang is good also.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

NT91 said:


> Is the Blaupunkt 200-watt audio system that bad?


No its not. Pearl Jam, search for "Dynamic Distortion Limiter" on this site and you will see some posts where I explain how to make the stock BP sound every bit as good as the Monsoon. Unfortunatly its just the stock config that sounds bad, but in 5 minutes you will be rockin.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

The DDL off and the Amp Gain adjusted at the amp in trunk , were the tricks for me. The added XM radio also added alot for the commutes. The Stock Blaupunkt is all I need , it's annoyance factor is also limited to 24 feet.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

It's too damn quiet. You can't turn it loud without nearly blowing something. How easy is it to go aftermarket deck in this car? That is all it needs. Just not enough eq's in the stock one.


----------

